# Homemade milker



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm considering making my own milker using the foodsaver handheld vacuum. Has anyone done this? Where do you find food grade tubing? Thanks!


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

I think foodsaver makes their own tubing.... But since foodsaver doesn't use surge-release suction (think of a breast pump) I'm not sure how it would work....

Do you have plans to follow, or are you winging-it?


I'm gonna need to make or buy a milker before I get a milk goat....


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I watched a video on you tube. And Amazon sells them with the food saver vacuum attached for like $109. I'm just kinda copying theirs. I prefer to hand milk but I'm about to have a csection and need something for my husband to use while I'm unable lol


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

Also according to their instruction you don't leave the vacuum on constantly just to get the milk started and to keep it going if it slows down. I've never used one so idk ha. I just need to find the food grade hose and I'll see what happens!


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

How would you milk with a breast pump? Look for a YouTube video?


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I did see a video of someone using a breast pump but it looked really awkward lol


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I use the Dansha Farms milker, sounds similar. It has a little vacuum pump. It works great, and my goat definitely prefers it to me hand milking her.


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

To use the breast pump, you have to modify the collection "funnels" using tubing, hooked up to drain into either quart or half gallon mason-style jars.... There's a couple webpages if you google it.... If I remember right, one of them sells the parts to make the modifications....

It wouldn't work for a full size goat but it's the right size for a mini-breed.... Seems to work well....

I already have the pump, so I'm trying to figure out if that's what I want to use, or if I just want to buy a milker.... If I had to buy the pump, it would cost about the same as buying a real milker.... 
I'm still not sure if it's really cost effective yet to rig up my own..... Still it could be worth a try....


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

I saw the milking liners at the farm store, is there a certain size to get? My milker is a yearling that first freshens in a couple weeks. I heard they are harder to milk.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

For 400-500$ you can buy a complete pulsating milker that is small and portable from Simple Pulse, I love mine and it got a lot of use last year, will get a lot more this year!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

In my life I have learned that there is no right way to do the wrong thing. and I don't have the time and money to do it twice.
Save money and do it right get a good milker you will never regret it.


----------



## chiwapacreek (Jun 24, 2015)

I plan to eventually get a real milker but with the baby coming soon I don't have time to save that much. I had planned to let the girls dry up after I had the baby but I've got people buying milk from me and don't want to not be able to supply it for them. My husband is going to take over the milking until I'm back on my feet so he will only be using the homemade one for a few weeks. We can't afford a 400-500 dollar milker at this time.


----------

